# PDI pre-delivery inspection



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Does anyone know what is checked? My reason for asking is that I collect my new TT on Monday and have already had a chance to look round it on my own at the dealers. What was immediately obvious to me is that one of the front tyres has a bulge in the sidewall. I won't accept that obviously, but it will be worry if a trained mechanic misses it! I guessing the straps were over tightened on the transporter, I hope no one has had a chance to kerb the car already.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Obviously reject the car is not the better solution in this case and after the wait, but it's your say to have fixed from the dealer any damage at the car before you take it!
When I got mine, the dealer joked me because seemed I never saw a car like that..idiot..
Consider that when the car arrives at the dealer, maybe during the load, unload etc..can happen everything and I saw many cars go to the mechanic or paint workshop to fix something before the owner takes it!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I've carefully checked the paintwork after issues that others have reported. Quite nice to look around it at my leisure. I'll see if they notice it, if not then the pdi is not worth the time it takes.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Carefully check the alloys too, it is all too common to see kerbed alloys on PDI cars.

Mine, a 19" blade alloy had been kerbed on collection, a 3-4" scuff on the rear near side alloy. I rejected and they changed FOC. They also had to change the Hankook tyre too as the replacement alloy had a Continental tyre on it which they swapped for my original Hankook.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Better if you can take a small ride!


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

I hv also notice that the quality of Audi at the assembly plant is doubtful. Since collecting my car, TTS, 2 weeks ago, i found my suspension system having "thug" noise when I go over potholes or rough patches. There are some guys in this blog experiencing the same problem. Wat is disheartening is, some one also mentioned that Audi acknowledges the issue and has replaced the faulty struts on the car. The question is, why shld Audi still continue to use these faulty parts on cars after knowing there are issues? This is unbecoming esp. from a Audi! I hv made complains with the local dealers here and they hv asked me to send in my car for further checks and if found to be defective, they would replaced them! Now, who would like their car to be strip esp when it has just been collected and dun 700Km?? This is wat I'm most unhappy about with Audi.



4433allanr said:


> Does anyone know what is checked? My reason for asking is that I collect my new TT on Monday and have already had a chance to look round it on my own at the dealers. What was immediately obvious to me is that one of the front tyres has a bulge in the sidewall. I won't accept that obviously, but it will be worry if a trained mechanic misses it! I guessing the straps were over tightened on the transporter, I hope no one has had a chance to kerb the car already.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I read that VAG have asked suppliers for a large price cut so quality of components will suffer in the end.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't think it's a new thing with Audi. I didn't check my A3 very carefully before driving it home 2.5 years ago. As soon as I was home I noticed a few things that should have been noticed, mainly grubby marks near the headlining and brakes squeaking, the spare litre of oil I had asked for was missing etc. Just small thing that were easily sorted but you got the impression even then, that they were firing cars out as quickly as possible. As the damaged sidewall is a safety issue, I will be amazed if they miss it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Prepare to be amazed! 
On mine they forgot to remove the protective film from the VC (I thought the display was a bit hazy) and the films from the chrome door cill strips. However this gives them a nice electric blue colour so I'm inclined to leave them on for now.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

The only things I know my PDI included was a check to make sure all options I'd ordered were present and correct (thankfully they were), a reasonable clean, and a drive down the road to put in the 3/4 tank of fuel it came with. The car was delivered in spot on condition. Was a touch worried about the paint work after reading some threads on here, but no problems.

I'd be disappointed if they didn't spot a bulge in a tyre wall, but given some of the things you hear, who knows. It's a bit suprising it managed to get one somehow.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree, very odd. I have seen cars on transporters strapped down very hard to ensure they don't move, and I recall a spate of Range Rovers falling off a few years ago. I'm hoping that was the cause and not some oik kerbing it at the port or the dealership. Either way they will have to spot it. I'll let you know if they do!


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it does also depend on the quality of the dealership as much as the car

I couldn't find a single fault on mine during collection - the car was perfect


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I had a 3" paint smear below the passenger door handle, scuff marks on the rear window trim, and both windows made the very loud sound of a cat screeching every time they went down. I missed all of these on collection, but to be fair to the dealer he has driven to my place of work, picked it up, fixed everything, and dropped the car back at my office FOC.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Guess what? They hadn't noticed it and I am now sat waiting for a replacement tyre.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

They are waiting for the tyre guy to return from lunch!!! At 15:10. Car is presented very well, small scratch on the drivers side sill protector. Another forum member said they had left the plastic cover on the trim, I wish they had!!!

On a different note, they didn't try to ram tyre protect, paint protect, alloy protect etc down my throat. I have taken a policy with gapinsurance.co.uk for gap insurance obviously, and my car insurance went up by £16 over the A3. Hopefully I'll get to drive it soon!!!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Ask them to pay you their standard labour rate for the time you've wasted because they were not able to check the car properly.

Seems fair to me. If you took the car back later with a fault they would charge you a diognostic fee, so works both ways


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

4433allanr said:


> Guess what? They hadn't noticed it and I am now sat waiting for a replacement tyre.


Hope it does not take the enjoyment out of getting your new car. When the new tyre is fitted I would check the tyre to make sure it is exactly the same as the other three eg same brand, model and make sure that at the end of tyre spec reference it says AO which is a specific Audi fit tyre.

Enjoy!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Update: now have the car and it is as good as I thought it would be, having covered 30 miles. The replacement tyre is Continental and the same spec as the other 3, very embarrassed salesman.
3/4 of a tank of fuel. No freebies, except an iPhone cable, which I think everyone gets. He had previously said he would throw in a boot liner, nowhere to be seen, so I reminded him and that will be put aside for me. All in all, 5/10 for the dealer. He didn't ask me to do the 'how did we do questionnaire ', not surprised really. Perhaps the biggest surprise of the day is the amount of metal Flake in the paint, odd as I ordered brilliant black!!!

Rather than start a new topic, should the Windows go down if you press and hold the fob button?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Update: now have the car and it is as good as I thought it would be, having covered 30 miles. The replacement tyre is Continental and the same spec as the other 3, very embarrassed salesman.
> 3/4 of a tank of fuel. No freebies, except an iPhone cable, which I think everyone gets. He had previously said he would throw in a boot liner, nowhere to be seen, so I reminded him and that will be put aside for me. All in all, 5/10 for the dealer. He didn't ask me to do the 'how did we do questionnaire ', not surprised really. Perhaps the biggest surprise of the day is the amount of metal Flake in the paint, odd as I ordered brilliant black!!!
> 
> Rather than start a new topic, should the Windows go down if you press and hold the fob button?


Do it in the MMI, can't remember where. It's in the settings somewhere for the lock settings.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Let's hope that's the end of your woes and you can start to really enjoy your new car.

While some have the misfortune to expeience less than satisfactory hand overs, I'm sure there are many more that are really pleased only due to human nature it's the bad ones that get flagged up.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I am happy to give praise where it is due. The handover of our Mini was 10/10, the TT was only spoiled by the tyre debacle, the presentation of the car was very good and all issues were put to the back of my mind as soon as i started driving.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Excellent and long may it continue.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Update: now have the car and it is as good as I thought it would be, having covered 30 miles. The replacement tyre is Continental and the same spec as the other 3, very embarrassed salesman.
> ...


sorted. thanks.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

After collecting my 1.8 Sport last Tuesday, and its first bath on Sunday, I had to email my dealer ...

"Yesterday cleaned the car inside and out so it was the first time I looked at it in detail. Sad to report that I see the windscreen is scratched. On the passenger side there is a scratch in the form of a long arc, consistent with (I would guess) the wiper being operated without a wiper blade".

When washing the windscreen the scratch is very visible. I would guess the operator would have noticed. There are even other 'swirly' scratches in the glass which you wouldn't expect to see on a new car. Apart from that I'm happy.

Awaiting their reply....

Derek


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I can beat that Derek. My car was supplied by Sheffield Audi and came complete with:

1. Contamination marks all over the paintwork which I am informed by Macclesfield Audi, and an independent vehicle detailer, needs a respray to satisfactorily resolve;

2. Rear bumper valance was unclipped on one side, so was all but hanging off;

3. Windscreen wiper on driver's side smears water all over the place so that I can barely see in the rain;

4. Traffic Announcements have a mind of their own and come and go as they please, irrespective of how turned off they are in all the sub-menus.

I sent details to Andy Grainger, Head of Business at Sheffield Audi on 3rd May, so a week and a bit after delivery. I didn't get a response, so I complained to Audi UK and Audi Finance who told me that any Audi Centre could inspect and diagnose the car. Arranged for Macclesfield Audi to diagnose, which they did a month or so ago. Apparently, Sheffield Audi didn't like the report (they said the inspection wasn't done properly), and so they wanted to take the car away to carry out another inspection. I asked for a copy of the initial report submitted by Macclesfield Audi but nobody seems able, or perhaps willing, to supply it...so, last week I suggested a fully independent inspection; it does not sit comfortably with me, the idea of the car being taken away by the garage which supplied it in this condition. As yet, no response.

11 weeks on from filing the complaint and the saga continues, with no end in sight.

We would probably have accepted a discount or a replacement car, but this experience has left a bitter taste in our mouths. However, we will keep plugging away and report back on what ultimately happens.

In other news, bar the issues above, it's a lovely car and I was impressed with Macclesfield Audi and their service advisor, Carl Morgan; he found a nice car for me to take away, even though they didn't have any courtesy cars available.


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> I can beat that Derek. My car was supplied by Sheffield Audi and came complete with:
> 
> 1. Contamination marks all over the paintwork which I am informed by Macclesfield Audi, and an independent vehicle detailer, needs a respray to satisfactorily resolve;
> 
> ...


That's simply not acceptable. I think the way to win consumers over is to at least be honest and accept if there is an issue and attempt to fix it. To not answer queries and then try and disregard another franchises report is poor at best.

I guess I'll have to look my car over as best I can when it arrives.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Jeez Leigh, sorry to hear about that.

Hope you get it resolved soon, although with all trouble id be expecting at least a lot of freebies..


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Half the battle is getting a good dealer, my car went in for its first service 2 weeks ago, the car has been perfect, i had noticed a strange 50p sized issue with the clear coat on the rear bumper just below the point where the bumper joins the wing, it looked like it had bubbled up and pealed of. I raised this at my service and they said they would have a look. As i was waiting for the car (it was serviced for free i might add due to discrepancy with the service interval timer) they said pictures of several areas of the rear bumper had been sent to Audi and they would be in touch........
I hadnt even got home and i got a call to say we need your car for two days to respray the rear bumper in full, we can either pick it up and drop of a courtesy car or you can drop it of and pick up the car what ever suits.
I was a bit nervous about the painting but what else can you do, picked the car up after wards and it was perfect, not a single issue i could see at all..... and i am pretty picky about these things colour match was perfect, fit and finish perfect.

During the service visit I had arranged for my Daughter to take photos of the 2 R8's they had in stock for her art and design course, let her have full access to both cars no problem.......

Perth Audi ........as a certain advert goes "probably the best Audi dealer in the world"


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Prepare to be amazed!
> ......and the films from the chrome door cill strips. However this gives them a nice electric blue colour so I'm inclined to leave them on for now.


Had that on my Mk2....took me a few weeks to realise!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Cheers guys and I'm glad to see you rebalancing the Audi faith cwd. I suppose the problem is that you don't know how good a dealer is until there's a problem. I'm not for a minute saying that Sheffield Audi is a poor quality dealership, because I do not yet know what is going to be put on the table. However, forum users are free to make their own deductions based on the experience I've penned for your perusal/perplexion/amusement/shock and/or horror. I accept that errors occur and that people make mistakes, so it's not the fact the car has these faults which we're really upset about; it's the lack of any apology, or even empathy, no taking responsibility (we're waiting on something from Audi UK...or we're waiting on (delete as appropriate) something from Brand, the Manufacturer, the supplying dealer, the Business Manager...), the seemingly shifting goalposts (some might wonder whether the car will be repeatedly inspected until whoever is ultimately going to take responsibility is provided with a report which states "no problem here, oil-stained paintwork is within the manufacturer's tolerance." Ultimately, what is getting us down is the elusive resolution - we should be enjoying our TT, but instead it's become a source of misery.

In line with this thread, irrespective of who's at fault, the car should never have got beyond PDI and we should not be subjected to the level of service we have received for highlighting these faults.

As so much time has passed, and because we're off on holiday next week, we have asked the Financial Ombudsman Service and Motorcodes to step in, so - with any luck - something will be done while we're away. We've been waiting for this much needed holiday for the eternal winter and I'm hoping I can forget about the car for a few weeks (although the stupid thing will undoubtedly plague my mind from time to time).

My tip, although it's difficult when it comes to it, is spend time alone with your car (get it outside in direct sunlight) and be anal about it. Check everything (make a detailed list of checks to make before you go to collect). I suspect that, with painful hindsight, dealing with a problem before the car's been signed over is infinitely easier than once you've left the garage.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Heck Leigh sounds like you've had a rough deal with Sheffield Audi. I bought my Mk2 from Macclesfield Audi and went to see them about a Mk3 and I found them very nice and helpful. But attitudes when selling you a car and dealing with problems later can be different.
Definitely think you've done the right thing bringing in an independent assessor, provided that the Audi dealer will abide by their opinions.
Enjoy your holiday and I hope its sorted out properly soon. TBH there didn't seem much wrong with your TT when I saw you on the A34 yesterday, although as you know that was only a fleeting glimpse. :lol:


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Heck Leigh sounds like you've had a rough deal with Sheffield Audi. I bought my Mk2 from Macclesfield Audi and went to see them about a Mk3 and I found them very nice and helpful. But attitudes when selling you a car and dealing with problems later can be different.
> Definitely think you've done the right thing bringing in an independent assessor, provided that the Audi dealer will abide by their opinions.
> Enjoy your holiday and I hope its sorted out properly soon. TBH there didn't seem much wrong with your TT when I saw you on the A34 yesterday, although as you know that was only a fleeting glimpse. :lol:


Thanks Zephy! Yes, the only way I can make the car look good is to make it look a bit blurry (where safe and legal to do so, of course)


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

As I've now discovered my car is mythos instead of brilliant I wish I had been offered nano for free!!!


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> As I've now discovered my car is mythos instead of brilliant I wish I had been offered nano for free!!!


How did that happen Alan? Was it a factory order that they got wrong?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

No idea, I noticed the metal flake as soon as the car was in the sun. Can't complain. The order was right, the car is wrong.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Assuming you are happy with the mistake though?
The metal flake looks great


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Assuming you are happy with the mistake though?
> The metal flake looks great


Absolutely!


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

rumblestrip said:


> After collecting my 1.8 Sport last Tuesday, and its first bath on Sunday, I had to email my dealer ...
> 
> "Yesterday cleaned the car inside and out so it was the first time I looked at it in detail. Sad to report that I see the windscreen is scratched. On the passenger side there is a scratch in the form of a long arc, consistent with (I would guess) the wiper being operated without a wiper blade".
> 
> ...


As we'd had some very wet weather, the dealer said it was probably because a piece of grit had bounced up from the road and got trapped between wiper blade and glass. However, said they'd fit a replacement screen as a 'gesture of good will' (!) seeing as I hadn't had the car long. But I stressed that I was certain the scratch had been there since hand-over; not sure they were prepared to accept that though. I've never known such a prominent scratch simply 'arising' through bad weather an ANY car I've driven (and I've done some serious miles in the past).

Anyway, last Thursday, new Audi-branded screen fitted. Also asked them to repair a paint chip on rear wheel arch; that WAS my fault.. but I wanted it sorted professionally. They lent me a brand new A5 for the day. All work carried out was done perfectly. Coffee in showroom up to usual high standard. Happy man


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

All in all it sounds like you've done well.


----------

